# Best U.S. Airline?



## railiner

Delta came out on top....at least in this survey....http://www.airfarewatchdog.com/blog/19447786/best-us-airlines-2014-edition/


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

I would've said Virgin America, Hawaiian, and JetBlue.


----------



## third rail 1200

IMHO, Virgin American by a long shot.


----------



## xyzzy

I've got about 5 million frequent flyer miles during my career, almost all of them butt-in-seat (in other words, not from credit card usage). Of the big three -- DL, UA, AA+US -- I'd have to agree that at this point in time, DL is best. But it does change over time. AA and DL were generally considered the best 1980-1995, but then DL went down hard. Flying DL 1995-2005 could be a miserable experience, and then they turned things around. AA fell apart in 2000 and hasn't recovered yet. As for UA or US, don't get me started... airlines of last resort.

A few things to remember. When you book on DL, UA, or AA+US, you might actually fly on a commuter affiliate that doesn't get anywhere near the same customer satisfaction scores as their respective main line. The smaller carriers like VX can focus their operations better, but as they grow their customer satisfaction scores tend to regress toward the mean. WN has found this. So far, B6 has managed to stay ahead of the curve. And finally, there are airlines that have figured out how to sustain modest profitability (DL) and airlines that lose money like grains of sand (VX). Whether VX survives, their pending IPO notwithstanding, is anyone's guess. And none of these airlines matches standards of, say, JL or CX overseas.


----------



## Bob Dylan

I'd pick Alaska Airlines based on personal experience and most surveys rate them # 1!!! YMMV


----------



## railiner

xyzzy said:


> I've got about 5 million frequent flyer miles during my career, almost all of them butt-in-seat (in other words, not from credit card usage). Of the big three -- DL, UA, AA+US -- I'd have to agree that at this point in time, DL is best. But it does change over time. AA and DL were generally considered the best 1980-1995, but then DL went down hard. Flying DL 1995-2005 could be a miserable experience, and then they turned things around. AA fell apart in 2000 and hasn't recovered yet. As for UA or US, don't get me started... airlines of last resort.
> 
> A few things to remember. When you book on DL, UA, or AA+US, you might actually fly on a commuter affiliate that doesn't get anywhere near the same customer satisfaction scores as their respective main line. The smaller carriers like VX can focus their operations better, but as they grow their customer satisfaction scores tend to regress toward the mean. WN has found this. So far, B6 has managed to stay ahead of the curve. And finally, there are airlines that have figured out how to sustain modest profitability (DL) and airlines that lose money like grains of sand (VX). Whether VX survives, their pending IPO notwithstanding, is anyone's guess. And none of these airlines matches standards of, say, JL or CX overseas.


I would tend to agree with your observations....

as for comparing US carrier's with some of the Asian one's....well the cultural differences as far as the flight attendant's and perhaps customary service personnel mean that the US will probably never match up, but as for pilot's, I would match ours against anyone's.....


----------



## Green Maned Lion

American Customer Service is an oxymoron.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

railiner said:


> ......
> 
> I would tend to agree with your observations....
> 
> as for comparing US carrier's with some of the Asian one's....well the cultural differences as far as the flight attendant's and perhaps customary service personnel mean that the US will probably never match up, but as for pilot's, I would match ours against anyone's.....


Agreed as well. It seems like anyone that gets big loses reputation. Same with the bus industry.

But yeah, I thought Hawaiian would've been in there.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

I've haven't flown as much as some of you, but here are some quick reviews of the airlines I've flown...

Air Asia - Like Ryanair but in Asia

Air Canada - Enjoyed the service but the loyalty program is gutted

America West - Nothing but bad experiences, no reason to be loyal, lives on as US

American Airlines - Poor service but great loyalty program (pre-merger)

Cathay Pacific - Good service and best hub airport, but terrible legroom

Continental - Probably the best service among (former) domestic legacies (now UA)

Delta Airlines - Good service but older aircraft and a terrible loyalty program

Easyjet - Ugly planes, nickels and dimes, mediocre service, but better than Ryan

Frontier Airlines - Rather confusing with new rules/restrictions every few months

Japan Airlines - Good service, questionable safety history, poor loyalty program

Lufthansa - One of the best carriers in Europe but nothing special compared to Asia

Northwest Airlines - Mediocre service, older aircraft, poor labor relations, now DL

Republic Airlines - Terrible in virtually every way, especially the "service," good riddance

Singapore Airlines - Good service, passable legroom, decent loyalty program

Southwest Airlines - Easy to work with, simple to understand, no nasty surprises

Thai Airways - Like spinning a roulette wheel - no telling what you'll get

United Airlines - Lousy service, had a great loyalty program once upon a time

US Airways - Still "America Worst" in many ways, loyalty changes coming

Somewhere in that mix is the perfect airline. For instance, some of the best service I've received on Japan Airlines was from Thai nationals. Even though Thair Airways itself struggles to maintain top tier service standards. Middle Eastern airlines have some of the best amenities and newest aircraft but treat their employees terribly. US Airlines have developed some of the worst service standards but also created some of the best loyalty programs while also working under some of the most stringent safety regulations. If you could combine the best virtues of several different cultures you could some up with something truly groundbreaking. Or we could just do what Europe did and start focusing on better passenger trains while the regional airline market eventually devolved into a dozen variations of Ryanair.



third rail 1200 said:


> IMHO, Virgin American by a long shot.


I live in the 7th largest city in the country but there's no Virgin America. I guess we're just not hip enough for 'em.



Green Maned Lion said:


> American Customer Service is an oxymoron.


Maybe in the case of US airlines, airports, trains, bus lines, and taxies. On the other hand I've stayed at several hotels in the US with excellent service standards. Hopefully over time services like Trip Advisor will continue to push US service standards higher as people who have seen good service elsewhere start holding our domestic services to a higher standard.


----------



## Green Maned Lion

The best airline I ever flew was El Al.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Green Maned Lion said:


> The best airline I ever flew was El Al.


Agreed but the FAs were a little to authoritative IMO! They have Really Good Security too unlike our Security Theater by the TSA Minions!

And am I the only one who's flown on Alaska Airlines, my # 1 Domestic Choice??


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Come to think of it, wouldn't Turkish or El Al be the best of the bunch because they combine East and West? But Turkish has a bad safety record.

Best service I've had on a US airline was AA before bankruptcy. Best service I've had in the US anytime recently was a small man driving a Greyhound bus. I'm sure many airline pilots would deliver better service than the FA's.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

jimhudson said:


> Green Maned Lion said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best airline I ever flew was El Al.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed but the FAs were a little to authoritative IMO! They have Really Good Security too unlike our Security Theater by the TSA Minions! And am I the only one who's flown on Alaska Airlines, my # 1 Domestic Choice??
Click to expand...

I'm really not a fan of authoritarian flight attendants. I feel like I get enough of that from US airlines. Flying El Al is a more complicated choice than most airline decisions that goes beyond the routing, scheduling, and service levels which guide most travel decisions. Although El Al is often lauded for their enhanced security they operate in a manner which I believe to be inconsistent with our constitution. In some ways they've simply moved the attack vector from the aircraft itself to other areas like check-in desks. To be clear I also have issues with other middle eastern airlines which operate in a manner I find to be inconsistent with my value system. Until recently Alaska Airlines didn't serve my local airport. They also used to provide unsolicited bible versus with their catering. Now that those issues have been rectified I look forward to flying Alaska Airlines sometime in the future. Connecting in US airports has become enough of a nuisance that having a nonstop flight to Seattle is a very welcome addition.


----------



## Green Maned Lion

I imagine that most peoples objection to their practices are cultural. I find them comforting.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Green Maned Lion said:


> I imagine that most peoples objection to their practices are cultural. I find them comforting.


I agree, I prefer authority over weakness and lack of authority.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Green Maned Lion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I imagine that most peoples objection to their practices are cultural. I find them comforting.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, I prefer authority over weakness and lack of authority.
Click to expand...

It didn't use to bother me as much in the past. Back before disobeying a bossy flight attendant risked a jail sentence. Thankfully there's a humongous middle ground between weak and authoritarian. Although you may not know it if you only flew US airlines. Some people who seem to hate their jobs and their employers seem to feel legally invited to take out their frustrations on their customers. I do what I can to be easy going with flight attendants. Unlike train attendants today's flight attendant seems to be a poorly paid and largely thankless job. That being said when they start making up rules about when and where you're allowed to use your camera or when you're allowed to get up or which electronics you're allowed to use or when you're allowed to visit the restroom it gets rather annoying. I used to assume that's just how it was everywhere, but flying other airlines has shown me that not every airline feels the need to be aloof and condescending.


----------



## Green Maned Lion

Speaking of aloof and condescending, how's your life going, DA?


----------



## tp49

jimhudson said:


> Green Maned Lion said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best airline I ever flew was El Al.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed but the FAs were a little to authoritative IMO! They have Really Good Security too unlike our Security Theater by the TSA Minions!
> 
> And am I the only one who's flown on Alaska Airlines, my # 1 Domestic Choice??
Click to expand...

I've flown Alaska before. I was not enamored by them as in my opinion (and I fly a lot) their mishandling of an issue caused a delay that resulted in missing a connection to Europe, an extended stay in Seattle (though I like Seattle very much I did not want that two day extended stay) and an arrival three days late. However, Alaska did give us a voucher so we'll try them again when we go to Seattle for Labor Day.


----------



## tp49

Devil's Advocate said:


> I've haven't flown as much as some of you, but here are some quick reviews of the airlines I've flown...
> 
> Air Asia - Like Ryanair but in Asia
> 
> Somewhere in that mix is the perfect airline. For instance, some of the best service I've received on Japan Airlines was from Thai nationals. Even though Thair Airways itself struggles to maintain top tier service standards. Middle Eastern airlines have some of the best amenities and newest aircraft but treat their employees terribly. US Airlines have developed some of the worst service standards but also created some of the best loyalty programs while also working under some of the most stringent safety regulations. If you could combine the best virtues of several different cultures you could some up with something truly groundbreaking. Or we could just do what Europe did and start focusing on better passenger trains while the regional airline market eventually devolved into a dozen variations of Ryanair.


I've flown Air Asia and Wizz Air and didn't have any issue with how they operated nor was charged any extra fees but I went with low expectations, packed very lightly and made sure I was near the front of the line at the cattle call. Then again the LCCT at Kuala Lumpur International Airport was hands down the worst airport terminal I've ever flown out of.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

Canadian Pacific Airlines

They emulated the fine service offered in the dining car on the Canadian and on the transatlantic Empress liners also operated by the same company.

The upper deck first class lounge on their ‘747s was outfitted to resemble an old style railroad parlour car.

After a couple of mergers……they are now part of Air Canada. Although AC’s Business Class product is great……economy will get you a coke and pretzels! But Customer Service for both business and economy is still excellant!


----------



## Bob Dylan

I agree about CP! The single best FC Flights I ever had were on CP Air between San Francisco and Vancouver which was a Regular Route for me when my late wife lived in Vancouver!

And tp49, hopefully Alaska Airlines just had one of those flustercluck days when things went haywire in Seattle!All of my flights have been great with them (I'm a million mile flyer from the Olden Golden Days of Travel) and most folks I know here in Austin really enjoy the Seattle and Alaska flights whether in FC or Coach!


----------



## railiner

Canadian Pacific will always be in my memory as the host of my first flight in a B747....The flight was just from Montreal to Toronto (it continued on to Vancouver). I booked seat 1-A in First Class, with the mistaken hope that with the curvature of the fuselage, I could get a slice of a forward view, by pressing my face against the first window.

That was in around 1970 or so, when the Jumbo first went into service, and that was the shortest and cheapest F Class I could find at the time...


----------



## xyzzy

CP or Canadian at the end was an excellent airline. They forced AC to keep up, and it was no coincidence that AC became a less attractive airline after CP went under. The CP-AA alliance was just too little, too late for CP.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

I don't know if anyone will start a company like CP Air again and set themselves above the current airline standard in North America which is pretty darn low when it comes to service and comfort.


----------



## XHRTSP

For the people willing to pay, there's NetJets and XOJet and FlexJet and Flight Options and etc.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Those are private jets. I mean an airline like Canadian Pacific. An airline like OpenSkies, for example, though that is international. An airline that offers complimentary meals and checked baggage on domestic. An airline that offers more legroom, too, like United's old DC-8's that offered 38".


----------



## DesertRat

I've flown on SW, Delta, and Alaska Air more than once. Of the three I liked SW best. I've tried Trans Air as somebody's guest and disliked the experience.

Am going east soon and may end up on SW or Delta - whichever I can best afford.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

But Southwest still has only 2 inches of recline and 31 inches of pitch. We need something like United's old DC-8 with 38 inches of pitch and probably 6-9 inches or recline. That's Premium Economy these days but no one's offering it within the US, expect Virgin America's Main Cabin Select which also offers complimentary meals and one complimentary full-size checked bag.

Now look at how successful Virgin America has been. Rated best airline in the US and significantly higher than everyone else. Too bad Main Cabin Select is so much more expensive than Main Cabin. Need more airlines to do this, so that the fares will go down.


----------



## jis

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Need more airlines to do this, so that the fares will go down.


One thing that will not happen too much anymore unfortunately is "fares will go down". Not with the kind of load factors that airlines are managing by strictly controlling inventory to fit the demand very closely. They have no incentive whatsoever to loosen on that one. Margins still remain razor thin. So unless they develop a desire to commit suicide, ......


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

What are margins like these days, -1% to 1%?


----------



## XHRTSP

Swadian Hardcore said:


> An airline that offers complimentary meals and checked baggage on domestic. An airline that offers more legroom, too, like United's old DC-8's that offered 38".


Go find yourself a billionaire who really wants to be a millionaire and I'm sure you can pitch that as a solution to their problem.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Looks like the air industry is stuck.


----------



## railiner

If I had the money to get into the airline business......

I would not get into the airline business.....


----------



## xyzzy

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Crandall gives the views of the former CEO of American on the unprofitability of airlines and the deterioration of service levels.

That's not to say that money can never be made in the airline business. It certainly can be. People who invested in Southwest early on made a fortune, but for that matter people do sometimes leave Las Vegas casinos as net winners. The Wall Street companies that took airlines out of bankruptcy did just fine. And you'll find shrewd tactical investors who buy airline shares at the right time and reap capital gains when cyclical factors drive up the airline's stock. But if you are a buy-and-hold investor or if you are looking at the intrinsic financials of the business from the inside out over a long period of time, Crandall's prophecy applies to you.


----------



## siberianmo

For: jimjhudson - A bit late on commenting, but better late than never. My wife and I flew Alaska Airlines from Seattle to Anchorage in 1st class (an anniversary present to ourselves) where we took the Denali Star up to Fairbanks with a stopover at Denali (2 nights). As a former resident of Alaska, I will show my partiality and concur with your assessment - Alaska Airlines is a top-notcher!


----------



## the_traveler

I also agree with Alaska Airlines being the best. I flew them from Seattle to LV (don't ask - even in my flying days I didn't travel in a straight line from the east coast  ) and greatly enjoyed it!


----------



## AmtrakBlue

the_traveler said:


> I also agree with Alaska Airlines being the best. I flew them from Seattle to LV (don't ask - even in my flying days* I didn't travel in a straight line *from the east coast  ) and greatly enjoyed it!


That explains why you carry a crooked stick.



> There was a crooked man and he walked a crooked mile....


----------



## xyzzy

AS has held the line -- so far -- at 31 or 32 inch seat pitch on their 737s. Whether they fall victim to the temptation to reduce to 30 like the rest, time will tell.


----------



## the_traveler

AmtrakBlue said:


> There was a crooked man and he walked a crooked mile....


 I didn't walk - I flew! But I trained hard, and now I fly Amtrak!


----------



## XHRTSP

Alaska is my airline of choice when jumpseating between Chicago and Seattle, or anywhere else I need to get. I just put in another application with them this last hiring window, maybe I'll get a call...


----------



## Devil's Advocate

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Southwest still has only 2 inches of recline and 31 inches of pitch.


The vast majority of the Southwest fleet has a pitch between 32" and 33" and as a tall person I've never had a problem on Southwest. Not to mention that my trips on WN are typically about half the duration of most other airlines due to their flexible routing options. For an extra twelve dollars I'm guaranteed to be among the first few passengers boarding and be able to get the seat of my choice. Compared to the vast numbers of tiny regional jets to which most of the legacy airlines have outsourced their domestic operations Southwest has gone from being near the bottom of the pack to the very top.


----------



## JayPea

I like both Southwest and Alaska. Southwest doesn't charge a lot of those fees for everything under the sun like most airlines. And I find their prices are as low or lower than most. And I do like their shorter flights and paying a little extra to be amongst the first to board as DA says. I have always liked Alaska for their service. And for me their flexibility. As you might imagine flying in and out of Spokane, your choices are limited. But with the sheer number of flights between Spokane and Seattle, which has been the vast majority of my experience with Alaska I don't have to fret about cancelled flights; I can always catch the next one. And I liked Alaska even before my nephew went to work for them.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Devil's Advocate said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Southwest still has only 2 inches of recline and 31 inches of pitch.
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of the Southwest fleet has a pitch between 32" and 33" and as a tall person I've never had a problem on Southwest. Not to mention that my trips on WN are typically about half the duration of most other airlines due to their flexible routing options. For an extra twelve dollars I'm guaranteed to be among the first few passengers boarding and be able to get the seat of my choice. Compared to the vast numbers of tiny regional jets to which most of the legacy airlines have outsourced their domestic operations Southwest has gone from being near the bottom of the pack to the very top.
Click to expand...

They are trying to reduced to 31", aren't they? Even for a short guy like me, 32" isn't great and 31" really isn't great. 30"? Yeah, I'd better not have to.


----------



## JayPea

I guess I'm fortunate in that I only have a 29 inch inseam. Fortunate until I try to find pants that fit, that is.  I know some airlines are trying to compensate for the more crowded seats by redesigning them. Southwest has thinner seat pockets and Alaska has reduced the size of their tray tables for example.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Yeah, but then if a kid (or adult) is sitting behind you and constantly pushing or hitting the seat for whatever reason, that thin seat back is going to let you feel it. I think padding and curvature has more effect than seatback thickness, though. I've ridden in thick seats that were uncomfortable due to having hard padding.


----------



## railiner

Have to agree.....I've sat on metal, wooden, or plastic seats, that were well contoured, and even without padding, I found them comfortable to sit in.....just because a chair may be 'overstuffed', that doen't necessarily make it more comfortable....


----------



## Devil's Advocate

As much as I may denigrate US legacy airlines at least I've never had to put up with *dark ages style nonsense like this.*







Whatever happened to becoming an educated adult when you grew up?


----------



## OlympianHiawatha

*GREAT* ad! This confirms there are no "Best" airlines now. You have to go back to the Halcyon Days of the 60s and early 70s to find them.


----------



## greatcats

My two cents: I have seen numerous comments condemning United as one of the worst airlines. May I respectfully disagree? I'm not saying they are the best, but I've been a customer of theirs for quite a few years. This year I have made two overseas trips: Phoenix-Edinburgh and return from London, and Phoenix-Munich, continuing on to Bulgaria on Lufthansa, and returning from Oslo. The negatives were things like my reservation was changed returning from Oslo, which I caught weeks in advance, that my connecting flight in Newark returning from Oslo had been rescheduled to leave for Phoenix, before the flight from Oslo arrived, then I changed it online for no fee, so they said, and was charged $300 anyway, which took an involved phone discussion to resolve. Other than that, I found the service on the flights to be on time, competent crews, and decent food. I will mention that I rode Economy Plus on United, giving me more space. Lufthansa from Munich to Sofia was OK but nothing too much to remark about. I also flew Turkish Airlines Istanbul to Venice and had a middle seat, but I was OK, and was surprised that I received a complimentary lunch, which was also satisfactory. Anyway, while United could stand some improvement, I don't feel they need to be denigrated to such an extent. I called them the other day and had therm explain recent nickel and dime changes to the Mileage Plus program. I would have preferred they leave the flight miles alone, but I don't fly that much, and usually use awards to pay for nice hotels.


----------



## jis

I agree with you. United has been absolutely fine as far as I am concerned. But I also think most of these discussions are somewhat pointless waste of time and hence do not usually participate very actively in them. There will always be Southwest and Jetblue fanbois who will go on and on, and that is just fine as far as I am concerned 

OTOH, I have never understood the Lufthansa fanbois. I think Lufthansa is a pretty pedestrian airline with overbearing cabin crew who can't even get full lie flat seats in their business class even on their A380s. What's with that? But that may be just me


----------



## Devil's Advocate

greatcats said:


> I have seen numerous comments condemning United as one of the worst airlines. May I respectfully disagree? I'm not saying they are the best, but I've been a customer of theirs for quite a few years. This year I have made two overseas trips: Phoenix-Edinburgh and return from London, and Phoenix-Munich, continuing on to Bulgaria on Lufthansa, and returning from Oslo. The negatives were things like my reservation was changed returning from Oslo, which I caught weeks in advance, that my connecting flight in Newark returning from Oslo had been rescheduled to leave for Phoenix, before the flight from Oslo arrived, then I changed it online for no fee, so they said, and was charged $300 anyway, which took an involved phone discussion to resolve. Other than that, I found the service on the flights to be on time, competent crews, and decent food. Anyway, while United could stand some improvement, I don't feel they need to be denigrated to such an extent. I called them the other day and had them explain recent nickel and dime changes to the Mileage Plus program. I would have preferred they leave the flight miles alone, but I don't fly that much, and usually use awards to pay for nice hotels.


That doesn't exactly sound like a ringing endorsement to me. Who in your mind is a sigificantly worse airline than United?



jis said:


> I also think most of these discussions are somewhat pointless waste of time and hence do not usually participate very actively in them. There will always be Southwest and Jetblue fanbois who will go on and on, and that is just fine as far as I am concerned.


You seem to participate as much as anyone with comments that are every bit as patronizing as the next guy, and that is just fine as far as I'm concerned.  [SIZE=14.4444446563721px] [/SIZE]


----------



## jis

Phew! I am glad that is fine with you. I was worried! Not!


----------



## greatcats

My endorsement of United may not be ringing, but for the most part I have been pleased with their service, including Trans Pacific and Hawaii flights. I definitely do not feel that they are so awful.


----------



## greatcats

Further comment: Last year I was on the Costa Rican airline from San Jose, CR to LAX. I was in first class and dinner was lousy.


----------



## tp49

LH from MUC to SOF does leave a lot to be desired with the lack of in-flight entertainment. Unless of course you're on the late flight and have the belligerent drunk a few rows behind you trying to provide his best version of entertainment...means I'm flying Turkish on my next flight to SOF (SFO-IST-SOF.)


----------



## Devil's Advocate

tp49 said:


> LH from MUC to SOF does leave a lot to be desired with the lack of in-flight entertainment. Unless of course you're on the late flight and have the belligerent drunk a few rows behind you trying to provide his best version of entertainment...means I'm flying Turkish on my next flight to SOF (SFO-IST-SOF.)


FRA-IAH a couple months ago had plenty of AVOD on the A380. And, to be fair to the United fans, so did IAH-LHR on UA.


----------



## tp49

Devil's Advocate said:


> tp49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LH from MUC to SOF does leave a lot to be desired with the lack of in-flight entertainment. Unless of course you're on the late flight and have the belligerent drunk a few rows behind you trying to provide his best version of entertainment...means I'm flying Turkish on my next flight to SOF (SFO-IST-SOF.)
> 
> 
> 
> FRA-IAH a couple months ago had plenty of AVOD on the A380. And, to be fair to the United fans, so did IAH-LHR on UA.
Click to expand...

To be fair the A340-6 from SFO-MUC had plenty of AVOD. It was the A320 from MUC-SOF that the entertainment had to be provided by the passengers as I was being specific to the MUC-SOF route. But they did get us there with German efficiency.


----------



## oiky

Next year i am due to fly Delta, Hawaiian, Air Canada, Jetblue & probably Sun Country.

what i found strange searching through them all is taht only the low cost airlines offer a free checked bags, and the bigger more expensive airlines do not. it's completely the other way round in europe!


----------



## Orie

I primarily fly Delta just because it had the best prices between NY and New Orleans when I had to travel quite a bit between the two. Now that I have so many Delta skymiles, I just keep flying Delta to get more/redeem them! I do like Southwest because I always get amazing flight attendants... but for some reason Southwest flights always have the worst turbulence when I'm on them. I know it has nothing to do with the airline, it's just something that gets into the back of my head now.


----------



## Long Train Runnin'

greatcats said:


> My endorsement of United may not be ringing, but for the most part I have been pleased with their service, including Trans Pacific and Hawaii flights. I definitely do not feel that they are so awful.


Try those TransPac flights on Asiana, Korean Air, Singapore, or Cathay Pacific, then try it again on United. Then you'll see why people have lower views of United.


----------



## jis

Specially if Asiana lands properly at the destination


----------

